# NVIDIA Backlight einstellen [solved]

## manuels

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa1538 und folgenden Kernel:

```
Linux roadrunner 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 #9 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 23 13:12:04 CET 2008 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Ich kann aber leider mein Display-Backlight nicht einstellen. Ich nutze den x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09-Treiber und habe folgendes in der .config gesetzt:

```
$ grep ACPI .config

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

```

```
$ grep BACKLIGHT .config

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

```

In media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07 finde ich auch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit und /sys/class/backlight/ ist leer.

Was mach ich denn falsch?

Rutschen'se gut!

Manuel

----------

## Kampfkeks

Hi,

ich hatte auch mal ein weilchen danach gesucht. Das ausschlaggebende war bei mir dann "CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y".

Allerdings scheint es diese Option in deiner Kernel-Version nicht zu geben.

Bei mir sah es danach dann zumindest so aus...

```

actual_brightness  bl_power  brightness  max_brightness  power  subsystem  uevent

```

Ein frohes neues noch...

----------

## manuels

*bump*

----------

## michel7

Wie bereits schon erwähnt ist CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO essentiell! Setze mal Lowlevel video output switch controls und Backlight & LCD device support in der Device drivers -> Graphics support .. Dann sollte CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO unter Power management and ACPI options auch erscheinen

----------

## manuels

Ok, hab jetzt CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO aktiviert. Und nebenbei noch ein Update auf x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82 gemacht.

Trotzdem bleibt /sys/class/backlight/ leer.

----------

## michel7

Nach Aktivierung von CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO funktionieren meine FN + Licht Tasten ...

----------

## manuels

Schade, meine nicht.

----------

## firefly

laut diesem bugreport

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12015

ist das bios des laptops buggy.

----------

## manuels

Danke für den Tipp. Dann muss ich wohl nvclock-beta4 nutzen

----------

